# Touchpad keeps restarting



## cckeeler (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm hoping someone can help me with my touchpad that keeps randomly resetting itself. I am running cm7 alpha 3.5. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I have the same issue with random reboots

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chinesedevil (Aug 24, 2011)

mine does the same thing on gingerbread and ics, seems to do it every 40hour roughly?


----------



## cckeeler (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine seems pretty random. Although it doesn't actually do it when it is awake. It does it when I turn the screen off. I have yet to try it on ICS because I am waiting for netflix to be compatible before I make the switch.


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Got the same problem here. CM7 is quite stable without random reboot on my Touchpad.


----------



## TrooperThorn (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm on Alpha 3 and I've got this same issue. Also, my audio keeps quitting, both through speakers and through headphones (regardless of the DSP bass boost setting). I've cleared davlik and battery cache, as well as a factory reset. No joy.

Looking forward to CM9 Netflix support so I can upgrade.


----------



## rimpys (Jan 26, 2012)

Guys, Anyone get any solution of this problem? My touchpad reboot while using. Also when it is in sleep condition, after wakeup, when you try to open any application or try to open doc, it use to reboot (not always but 70%). I cleared davlik, cache. Formatted data/system partiton. Installed WebOS from doctor and did full erase before that. I also tried soft locker but issue is still existing. I changed lower frequency 384 and higher to 1.4Ghz but no luck.
This is condition after fresh installation of CM9 0.6 . Before that I instaled CM9 as first android and issue was there. I dont think it is SOD as it wake up normally but reboot after opening any application. Also fixed permissions from manager but still issue is there.
In WebOS, i have not installed any application it is just as fresh install but this issue in not happening in WebOS. 
Please Please suggest some software of settings....its almost 10 days and i am fightng with this issue. I also have kogs. I can attach if someone wants to have look and help me out.


----------



## stenhunter (Nov 23, 2011)

I have the same problem. I only see it though when I turn off the screen at or under 40% battery life. It used to be a pain when coupled with the Wifi problem, but I set my router to use channel 4 and that fixed that issue.

I 'save' often = )


----------



## rimpys (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks stenhunter. So it means you should not get this problem even wifi is off? I tested that as well. for me i am getting same issue even wifi is off. Did you ever tested cm7? I want to give a try to CM7 of nothing worked.


----------

